# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  How much will it sell for?

## fox

Looks fantastic, worth watching.. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373091758...torefresh=true

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Looks fantastic. I have been wanting a hollow body electric tenor for a while now. I keep coming back to this too: https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/153329#153329

They're quite similar.

----------

fox

----------


## Charles E.

That's a lot better price then this one....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1957-Gibson...EAAOSw87xe2HA~

 :Disbelief:

----------


## Charles E.

The one Fox listed is unusual in that it has two pickups and a toggle switch, I don't think I have seen that before.

----------

fox

----------


## fox

I thought it might of gone for a little more but a good price nevertheless.

----------


## Balanced Action

I bid on this one, and won it, seller is emailing me outside of eBay and requesting wire transfer to Amsterdam, most likely a scam. Shame as I was looking forward to it.

----------


## Cornfield

> I bid on this one, and won it, seller is emailing me outside of eBay and requesting wire transfer to Amsterdam, most likely a scam. Shame as I was looking forward to it.


Report it to EBay

----------


## fox

Wow what a shame, hopefully you can find out what is going on ... I guess he wants to avoid the PayPal and eBay charges?

----------


## Balanced Action

i dont know what the deal is but he is refusing to go through the proper channels, if he reposts it id be wary. 

the fake ebay email was pretty convincing, but the address "checkout@ebayfunding.co.uk" was a major red flag. 

I reported the seller to eBay, supposedly they'll take care of it. Id like to know if that actual Gibson is available from the person who really owns it or did they just use a random picture of one. Its a configuration that Ive never seen before and that case looks amazing. I was fully prepared to pay much more than what it ended up selling for.

----------

fox

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Ah that's nasty  :Frown:  so sorry to hear that

My online mate Matt did have one of these exact versions (but he thought it was a TG50) & it went for 3k. I couldn't do it at the time. If you youtube his surname Barwick you should see him playing it. 

I finally got a normal single pickup 57 just this weekend.

There is one in Rennes in France at the mo - single pickup one

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

just read the feedback on that seller- saw your comment. all the others are dodgy  :Frown:

----------

